
Agent V on Nokia 3230 (2006) - app4soft
http://www.nicolasnova.net/pasta-and-vinegar/2006/07/06/agent-v-on-nokia-3230
======
app4soft
_«Agent V»_ was exclusive game, and maybe the first real AR mobile game, for
_Nokia 3230_ [0]:

> _Exclusive new motion-enhanced game: Agent V_

For me, _«Agent V»_ looks like real predecessor of _«Pokémon GO»_

[0] [http://nokiamuseum.info/nokia-3230/](http://nokiamuseum.info/nokia-3230/)

